# down firing vs front firing subs



## trekker01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Some of the recommended subwoofer makers have both down and front subs. Can someone tell me if there are significant differences between the two from any given manufacturer, other than where the openings are? Just as an example, BIC makes the F12 (front firing powered) and the V1220 (down firing powered). The BIC F12 seems to be recommended on a regular basis in the lower priced subs. 

I have read some indiividuals preferred the down firing because they had small children or pets and didn't want the speaker damaged by them.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Unless you are worried about driver damage from children or pets, I wouldn't let this be the deciding factor.


----------

